

Dash, An Open-Source Game Engine coded in D - copx
http://forum.dlang.org/thread/qnaqymkehjvopwxwvwig@forum.dlang.org

======
copx
I wonder how they deal with D's archaic non-concurrent, non-incremental, non-
local, stop-the-world GC.

But then Unity uses an old version of Mono right? If I recall correctly it
uses a similar GC and having played Unity based games I certainly did not
notice GC pauses.

Another interesting aspect of the memory management here is the question
whether they use memory safe D or the C-ish running with scissors parts.

Memory corruption and the caused horrible bugs like random crashes and
savefile corruption are way too common in modern, complex games which is why I
hope the industry will move to memory safe alternatives to C++.

